# Thanks to all



## Steve & Wheezy (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi to all. Whez & I have been evesdropping on your page for a couple of months, very informative and entertaining. Thinking about retiring down your way in the future, but both of us have moms, mid 80's who need us here for now. We still get away to mexico on vacations. Always been to the carribean side but now planning retirement to the pacific side or maybe Lake Chapala due to what sounds like perfect weather. Beach and lake bums, have a small trailer on Table Rock lake near the Arkansas border, but thinking its time for one last adventure. Taking a month this summer will visit Lake Chapala first, then Manzanillo and back up the Pacific coast, would like to buy you all a cocktail when we're down, will make a plan later in the summer. RV ******, where can I find your book, just finished ****** in Paradise and On Mexico Time? Do any of you have any experience with "International Livings Seminars", just wonder if their information is worth the high cost? 
Thanks to all for the info and insight. Steve & Wheezy


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It is always good to hear that it has been both informative and entertaining. That's also the purpose of "Streets of Glass" and I've sent you a message with the details you requested so that you can order a copy.
We'll also be happy to accept your offer to sit by the lake with a cool one when you get here.
Good luck with your travels.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Actual Expats or Wannabe Expats?*

Just curious about the significance of the flag identifiers.

From Steve & Wheezy's text, it's clear they do not live in Mexico, yet the flags say they are originally from the US and are Expats in Mexico.

I live in Canada and try to spend 6 months/year in Mexico as a tourist. I'm thinking of permanently moving to Mexico. Should I add my flags too?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*When in doubt, read the instructions*



HolyMole said:


> Just curious about the significance of the flag identifiers.
> 
> From Steve & Wheezy's text, it's clear they do not live in Mexico, yet the flags say they are originally from the US and are Expats in Mexico.
> 
> I live in Canada and try to spend 6 months/year in Mexico as a tourist. I'm thinking of permanently moving to Mexico. Should I add my flags too?


Ah, I get it now. Gotta amend my identifiers too.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would suggest that you use only your 'home flag' unless you are actually in Mexico. So, if you are a permanent resident you can use the Mexican flag all the time. If you are a tourist, snowbird or other 'part-timer', why not add the Mexican flag when you are here and remove it when you are at home.


----------



## Steve & Wheezy (Feb 4, 2009)

*RV Reply*



RVGRINGO said:


> I would suggest that you use only your 'home flag' unless you are actually in Mexico. So, if you are a permanent resident you can use the Mexican flag all the time. If you are a tourist, snowbird or other 'part-timer', why not add the Mexican flag when you are here and remove it when you are at home.


RV ******: Thanks, got it & got it, my bad on the mexican flag, think thats a great suggestion though, only fly the flag when your in country. That way we'll know where everyones at, at the time of the responce. Didn't mean to mess things up guys. Hope all are well. Steve & Wheezy


----------

